# Liqueur bottle



## Purplephilly (Jan 3, 2005)

We have a bottle that is clear glass it has Liqueur written in the middle with flowers around it. it has a it has a wire fastner attached  on the back it says Bottled in 1860 which is surrounded by a square.  on the bottom it has the numbers 350...so far no luck on finding out who made it...anyone know..I'll try to upload picture when I get use to the web site ok?


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi purplephilly,
 Welcome to the forum! I think you are going to have to post a picture of this bottle.Verbal descriptions aren't always enough for any of us  to visualize what you might have.If you go to the main forums page there is a 'help' section regarding posting pictures.Look foward to seeing this bottle.

 KAT


----------



## Purplephilly (Jan 9, 2005)

here is a couple of pictures of the bottle


----------



## Purplephilly (Jan 9, 2005)

bottle


----------



## Purplephilly (Jan 9, 2005)

bottle


----------



## diginit (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm curious where the seams stop or if they run up through the top. What does the bottom look like? Is it heavier than it looks?
   I'm no expert, but I've learned alot in the past few months. This bottle just seems too perfect to me to be 1860. The base thickness is even, I didn't notice any bubbles in the glass, The neck seems too straight, and the sheen of the glass seems too newish looking.  I hope I'm wrong, But I think it may be a repro. Sure is pretty though.
 I'd keep it either way.
   Can we get a second opinion please...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 10, 2005)

That type of stopper was used a lot in the 1890s but you can still find some new bottles using it. Need to know if the seam goes all the way to the top. It looks recent to me.


----------



## Purplephilly (Jan 10, 2005)

The neck of the bottle is in 2 parts...the seem goes to the bottom of the first part the bottle is pretty heavy. the bottom is concaved with the numbers 350 on it


----------



## diginit (Jan 11, 2005)

If the side seam runs through to the top, It is post 1910. If the top is has no vertical seam, it is probably genuine. The number on the bottom is a mold number.


----------



## Purplephilly (Jan 14, 2005)

But how do I find out about this bottle?


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd really like to see a picture of the bottom of it, also.  I go along very much with Diginit's assesment. And Kat's advice.  I think you are going about the right way to find out about it, with the information you have on it so far. Maybe someone will see it, the picture's are a good start!  It's a beauty.

 s.c.


----------



## s1m1o (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello all...

             I know its been eight years since this thread was started.... But I have found the exact same Bottle, but it looks like the real thing.... 

 It does not have a top ( and no holes in the neck, so it looks like it never had one)

 The seams  on the sides go all the way up the neck but stop at the top ( the seams on the top are at the front and back)

 There are various air bubbles within the glass and the bottom of the bottle is uneven... 

 Other than that, the Bottle has the same flowers, the word "liqueur" on front, "bottled 1860" on the back and 350 on the bottom.

 Does anyone know what this is or how much current value is?
 It seems obviously french ( which makes sense as I found it in Spain)

 Why would they make reproductions of this Bottle? Is it special in any way?

 Thanks for any info


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

we still need high quality close ups of the neck and base of this bottle. It would be very unusual for that bottle to be any older than about 1950. They used these as a commemorative bottle to hold anything from syrup to ammonia, In the unlikely event that it is genuine, I would say it is an 1870's-1890's whiskey flask. The color, style, and perfection makes me feel the way I do.


----------



## s1m1o (Aug 27, 2013)

Posted some pics.... Hopefully they Will be censores soon... But u say comemorative.... Comemorating what exactly?


----------



## s1m1o (Aug 27, 2013)

The other thing i dont understand is you saying that if it is in fact the real deal... It would be dated later than the inscription " bottled 1860" on the back... I dont Get it!?!?


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

In the bottle world we see a lot of dates on bottles but rarely does the date embossed indicate the time of making. some examples are as follows........

 This bottle was made from 1862-1870 ish but the date was always 1863: http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012/10/steeles-niagara-star-bitters-lockport-glass-works/


 This is a great example. This bottle has a date of 1860 on the bottle but was not even patented till 1862. I think they made these till the 1870's or 1880's but the date never changed:    http://www.rubylane.com/item/825459-RVC878/Antique-ST-Drakes-1860-Plantation

 Anyway.......No matter what, we need close ups or we can just assume it is a reproduction/ fantasy bottle with minimal or no value. 

 We see a lot of first time posters here and when we try to educate them we get negative feedback on a regular basis, but, we are being realistic. An electrician will not give you an estimate on a job until they see what they are going to be working on just like We cannot give a even a roundabout guess until we know what we are dealing with here.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

These are fakes/ reproductions/ commemorative bottles I was speaking of. That bottle could have just been speaking of the year Lincoln became president and abolished slavery????? who knows.



 http://www.ipass.net/rlynch/bottles/pics/WashRepro.jpg

 and here are a bunch of them on this page: http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/reprosscams.htm


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, here's what I make of it:

 - The bottle, taken from you description alone, is machine-made, so post circa 1910.
 - the base is marked with a number, and there were very few if any bottles bearing base markings in 1860
 - "Bubbles" and "Heaviness", while common on older bottles, are also common on cheaply made modern pieces


 I'm guessing very modern, maybe 2010 to commemorate whatever happened in 1860's 150th anniversary? 100% sure it is not older than 1960.


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

*They only way this bottle would have any connection to 1860 is if you smashed it into 1860 pieces, put some garlic and cloves in it and add some olive oil and use it on you salads....*


----------



## s1m1o (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay... Didn't Mean to offend anybody... But it looks like i did..... Sorry!

 All i am asking if this Bottle exists as a classic piece..that's all... And if all of you assure me that there is no way that this Bottle could be real, based on the fact that i'm a newbie, and the fact that None of you have seen not even one picture of said Bottle.

 Sorry for doing that in the "wrong forum"?????

 Goodbye...


----------



## s1m1o (Aug 27, 2013)

Btw; glass powder or glass fragments in salad dressing???? This forum is wierd and fkd up....to say the least


----------



## tftfan (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  s1m1o
> 
> Btw; glass powder or glass fragments in salad dressing???? This forum is wierd and fkd up....to say the least


 


 [&:]


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  s1m1o
> 
> Okay... Didn't Mean to offend anybody... But it looks like i did..... Sorry!
> 
> ...


 Nobodies offended, the bottle IS NOT OLD, and you're very sensitive. Probably not the forum for you....[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  s1m1o
> 
> Btw; glass powder or glass fragments in salad dressing???? This forum is wierd and fkd up....to say the least


 You have a very slippery grasp on reality 'genius'


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well...... From now on im going to tell every newbie that the bottle they hold is worth $15,000.00 and is 200 years old. Jesus! some people.....


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 30, 2013)

thate bottle in a new one, most likely from some novelty store.


----------

